# How many meals per day?



## kaitrinn7 (Aug 14, 2009)

I hope I didn't just miss a post about exactly this, if I did, I am sorry for the "repost".

I was curious how many meals per day we should be feeding Sieger now. He is 19 weeks old. We are still feeding all raw (going great) and currently we still feed him 3 meals a day. I thought we were to go to 2 meals at 6 months, but I want to be sure.

Thanks alot


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Does he eat all his food at every meal? A lot of people who work most of the times feed twice a day since they can't come home to feed. I don't see why you can't feed twice a day. I feed Akbar twice a day and he just turned 15 weeks.


----------



## kaitrinn7 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes, he eats it all in about 2 minutes or less, lol


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd keep with the three meals daily - at least until 12 months- if he begins to turn up the nose at his mid-day meal, then adjust the frequesncy. My thought is that He is still rapidly growing and better for him to have the option than not.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

I fed 3x daily until approx. 12 months...in both of my dogs, their interest in the middle meal of the day decreased and so we stopped.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I fed 2 meals per day within just a couple days of Mauser getting home at 8 weeks.









Do what works best for you and your dog.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I feed three meals. I tried to go to 2 meals, but I found that my little guy was snacking on sticks and leaves in the middle of the day. So I added a small lunch, and that solved the problem. 

As Lauri says, what works best for your pup...


----------

